#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Koffie en Thee

## Andree

Ik kom nog al eens vroeg bij evenementen om het geluid te regelen maar de (horeca-)organisatie heeft nog lang geen koffie klaar.

Laats zag ik ergens iemand staan met een senseo in een flight case.

Mijn vraag is: zijn er mensen die iets leuks hebben bedacht in een flightcase voor koffie/thee bekertjes melk en suiker?
Graag iets met foto's of bouwtekeningen.

Groeten


Andree

----------


## moderator

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/top...y%2Ckeuken#top

zoekterm gebruikt: roadykeuken Wel jammer dat niet meer alle plaatjes op een server staan, zal ff een nieuwe schieten van de keuken.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Dit idee:

(Uit een oude post van Par-AV.)

Mij staat ook een afbeelding bij van een fles champagne en 2 glazen in een flightcase...

Anyway: wees creatief met een flightcase en schuim!

En wat is er met de "good old" thermofles gebeurd? [xx(]

----------


## showband

eetgegei is bij mij gewoon een thermosfles.

Belangrijker in een basiskoffer is een ehbo kistje (inhoud: pleisters, pincet, hoofdpijnpillen, reserve oordoppen, enkel- en pols-steunbandje) en een rol pleepapier!  :Big Grin:

----------


## moderator

Beetje uitgebreide kist voor een senseo...maar omdat er zoveel verschillende smaken zijn, een voorraadkastje en ruimte voor soepjes...thee ( echt waar wordt gedronken!)



links koelkastje, rechtsonder opbergvak voor de senseo machine, daarboven de magnetron daarboven spoelbakkie.

voeding: powercon

afvoer: half duims slang
water aanvoer: gardenakoppeling[8D]

----------


## kokkie

De Laurier, No limits of de portier van Ahoy.

----------


## soundcheckfrits

whaha echt heel vet

moet me baas  ook een aardig aankijke  :Smile:  :Smile: 
er is vast nog wel een plekje over in de vrachtwagen

is dit hele gevaarte ook te tippen??

----------


## driesmees

ik denk het niet, mag je namelijk niet doen met koelkast, ik zie wel dat er minstens 2 wielen geremd zijn...

----------


## meyerfreak

Ik heb mijn senseo standaard mee in een oud kleurenfilter kistje past precies, 1 liter water flesje erin, koffiepads en bekertjes.

Nu is het dus de limited 'Touring Version' geworden  :Big Grin:

----------


## shure-fan

> citaat:_Geplaatst door meyerfreak_
> 
> Ik heb mijn senseo standaard mee in een oud kleurenfilter kistje past precies, 1 liter water flesje erin, koffiepads en bekertjes.
> 
> Nu is het dus de limited 'Touring Version' geworden



suiker en/of melk dan????

----------


## moderator

De keuken is te tippen....lijkt me echter niet verstandig als je de koelkast nog dezelfde dag wil gaan gebruiken...
Met de afmetingen is rekening gehouden met trucksize.
Openklappende deuren hebben ook opbergruimte en zijn (indien gewenst wegens ruimtegebrek) te verwijderen.

Zal vanmiddag ff foto maken die meer op het koffertje van par av lijkt, maar dan de loveversie  :Wink:

----------


## AH

Tik maar eens Kitcase in op google,

----------


## Gast1401081

Ik weet dat albertus van DutyCase in Drachten er standaard oplossingen voor heeft. 
Vanaf 19" tot de keuken zoals bovenstaand. Inclusief koffiezetter, magnetron, etc. 

www.dutycase.nl

En de keer dat ik s'middags om koffie vroeg, en idd het antwoord kreeg : "Neem maar een thermosfles van huis mee, wij hebbn om 8 uur pas koffie klaar hier..." zal ik ook nooit vergeten...

----------


## rene.derksen

Er zit ook nog een koffie automaat in het kastje...
Edit: ik zie dat dit ook de kitcase is, alleen andere uitvoering ofzo :Wink: 
En:

Geen idéé waar de gaten voor zijn, maar het is een barretje :Wink:

----------


## Speakertje

Misschien zijn die gaten om je bekertje in te doen!!

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Ik ben eigelijk ook al een paar maanden opzoek naar een kistje voor onze geliefde senseo! Nooit echt tijd om zoiets te knutsellen. Misschien in de vakantie maar is wat proberen. Zou wel handig zijn als ik een voorbeeldje had. Leuk topic dit trouwens.

----------


## Harmen

kijk maar op www.eurovisiondiary.com
in diary en dan eerste dag of zelfs de 2 weken daarvoor, mooie case [8D]

----------


## Niels1987

@ harmen
deze?:

----------


## moderator

Goed, voor de amoreuze klussers...de* l o v e* case!

----------


## soundcheckfrits

nog even  en dan zijn er van die mafkezen die een complete thuisbioskoop in een case bouwen   inc  30ich lcd scherm  en dolby digital

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Nog even en je kan een complete slaapkamer in flightcase kopen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

hadden we al, de bassdrum-case van onze drummer kon precies 1 man in liggen.....

----------


## Carl

Een beetje deftig mengtafeldeksel is anders een prima slaapplaats hoor!

-hadden we al, de bassdrum-case van onze drummer kon precies 1 man in liggen.....-
Zo'n beetje als mijn hond dus.....

----------


## Harmen

lijkt me wel wat om er in 1 begraven te worden, dat is pas RFL, sterker nog, beyond that [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## soundcheckfrits

whah  in flightcase begrafen worden   das wel coolw jah      en dan laten zakken met ingebouwe lodestar takel zker

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Carré rond het gat in de grond, takels erin... opletten voor de schuine reeptrek natuurlijk! En zakken maar... kunnen er meteen wat VL's in, linearraytje misschien! Hey misschien is dit wel een ontzettend gat in de markt, er zijn wel meer culturen waar een begrafenis veel gezellig is dan bij ons (als in: feest). 

Ik denk er overigens sterk over ook maar een Senseo kistje te bouwen komende zomervakantie, toch niet veel beters te doen een aantal dagen en verrekte handig af en toe! Want koffie lijkt alleen in theaters een vast feit.

----------


## Harmen

goed dat feest maak jij er weer van ice, ik ging graag nog wat jaartjes door [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## Percy

Je moet gewoon vroeg beginnen met de voorbereiding.. Alhoewel.. Een goed begin is het halve werk

----------


## Harmen

ongetwijfeld, maar om er nu een feest van te maken  :Wink:

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Zal is kijken of ik wat kan schetsen op de PC voor een leuk senseo kisje. Als het lukt post ik het natuurlijk even hier :Big Grin:

----------


## beyma

Hier zie je nog een leuk aangekleed voorbeeld  :Smile: 




en een kleine "bouwtekening" 




Persoonlijk zou ik er ook een plek in maken voor een frituurpan !!! [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] :Big Grin: 

Mocht iemand plannen hebben zoiets te maken en geen idee heeft hoe je aan zo'n aanrechtblad(tje) komt, gewoon bij een caravan en kampeer/buitensport specialist ! :Smile:  
Daar kan je bijvoorbeeld ook een koelkast nemen op 12 volt, met een aansluiting in de laadruimte kan je hem dan al laten koelen tijdens transport hahaha

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Lekker biertje tijdens het werk :Big Grin: 
Laten we dat maar niet doen.

----------


## Poelmans

Ik heb ook al zitten te denken aan een flightkistje voor mijn perfect-draft. Of de nederlandse variant daarvan dan  :Wink: 

Om ff verder te borduren over een 'slaapplaatsflightcase', misschien kan je hem nog wat 'pimp-en' met wat spiegels en sfeerlicht. Kan je letterlijk de koffer in duiken  :Big Grin:

----------


## Funkmaster

^Met wat neon-lights en een spiegelbol... Misschien direct ook soundproofen?? Wordt je niet gestoord als er buiten de case gewerkt word, en stoor je de mensen die buiten de case staan niet als er in de case 'gewerkt' wordt... Maar dat terzijde...

Doet me denken aan de tijd dat ik met de muziekgroep van mijn school op concertreis ging. Toen gingen er drie contrabassen mee in een grote houten kist, die leek op een doodskist... Daar kon je rustig een tukje in doen... Maar als dan iemand de slotjes dichtdeed had je pech (is iemand overkomen...)

----------


## Poelmans

Of deze: ik ken iemand die ging in zijn vrachtwagen (in de laadbak op een grote luchtmatras) een tukkie doen, met de schuifdeur op een kiertje. En dan doen ze het slotje dicht  :Wink:

----------


## axs

Tijdens mijn touringverleden ooit tukkie gedaan in een RJ Cyrano case in 

Cases waren dubbel'deck'.
Beneden de spot zelf, daarboven de ballast etc.
Dit maakte dat je een hoog opstaande rand had en dus een mooi 'bed' met randen... lag best lekker! Maar best wel schrikken als je 2uurtjes met erg kleine oogjes op 3m boven de grond wakker wordt [^]
Paar rondstrops rond de case gedaan, aan een takeltje gehangen en huppa, Tom stilletjes omhoog.
Dat was bijna wakker worden in de 7de hemel, miste alleen een harem van engeltjes in de nok van het Parc de Princess in Parijs [} :Smile: ]

----------


## Upgrading your system

Whahahah, ook echt die prei op het aanrecht.. zie je het gebeuren dat je ff chili gaat staan koken op een productie??  Wel lekker trouwens, want die patat komt je op een gegeven moment ook je neus uit..

een dan heb je bovenstaande kist, zeg je tegen je stagaire dat ze even de keuken in moet klappen [:P] Wedden dat ze vergeten de keukenkastjes boven het aanrecht leeg te maken..

Maar nu ff zonder dolle, je neemt toch gewoon je senseo mee in een klein kistje waar je bekertjes, zooi voor in de koffie en lepeltjes in kan gooien..  daar ga je toch geen heel keukenblok voor meenemen??  en een ijskast zit als het goed is al in je bus. (anders doe je iets niet goed  :Smile:

----------


## pri_snl

Laat gewoon de catering komen, geen gezeur met zelf die keuken in gaan[xx(], en het wordt nog betaalt ook...........

----------


## Upgrading your system

Hahahaha, jah.. maar dan moet die er wel zijn!! koffie hebben ze meestal alleen in theaters ed.. je hoeft met een openlucht evenement er maar niet zomaar van uit te gaan dat er tijdens je opbouwdag maar een cateraar aanwezig is.. tenminste.. dat is mijn ervaring. doe mij maar een lekker senseo'tje beetje suiker erin.. en heerlijk genieten met je kont op een flightcase [:P] is er nog wat mooiers in het leven [:P]

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Upgrading your system_
> 
> en heerlijk genieten met je kont op een flightcase [:P] is er nog wat mooiers in het leven [:P]



Ja: als er nog een lekkere meid naast je komt zitten. :Big Grin:

----------


## Upgrading your system

Ok, je hebt Baas boven Baas, jij hebt gelijk, hoewel we dan wel gelijk gebruik kunnen maken van de eerder genoemde flightcase slaapvoorziening.. dus een hemelbed in een flightcase is bij nader inzien zo verkeerd nog niet.

[:P]

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Idd Een combinatie van alles. Een soort vouwwagen in flightcase. :Big Grin:

----------


## lefke

als ik jullie zo bezig hoor en mij een beeld probeer te vormen dan zie ik zoiets als een caravan voor me en dat is bij jullie nederlanders toch "standaard uitrusting" als jullie ergens naartoe gaan [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] :Big Grin:

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Zwarte caravan met bolhoeken, hoekprofiel en een vlinderslot... wie heeft er niks te doen in de vakantie?  :Big Grin:

----------


## lefke

dan nog juist een trekhaak aan de vrachtwagen en zo de baan op.
mensen gaan is raar kijken als je zo ergens toekomt  :Big Grin:

----------


## moderator

zeg mensen...tis welliswaar de lounge, maar het is hier geen chat!

----------


## Andree

Ik zag zelfs een bad in een flightcase:

http://www.lejan.nl/pdf/lejan_cata.pdf

Ook leuk.

Andree

----------


## Speakertje

Backstage ff een half uur voordat de show begint een bad nemen, ik zie het al voor me met een grote borstel en een bad eendje!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Upgrading your system

En die handel is dus serieus te huur!! wel lachen trouwens. Ga je voor het eerst bij je nieuwe vlam pitten, haal je een case tevoorschijn met daarin je tandenborstel en tandpasta scheergerei en aftershave.. wedden dat ze wel een beetje raar naar je gaat kijken [:P]

----------


## jurjen_barel

Wanneer komt de eerste complete bed-, badkamer en keuken combinatie? Een klein compleet huis in een flightcase!  :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ_Compact

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Upgrading your system_
> 
> En die handel is dus serieus te huur!! wel lachen trouwens. Ga je voor het eerst bij je nieuwe vlam pitten, haal je een case tevoorschijn met daarin je tandenborstel en tandpasta scheergerei en aftershave.. wedden dat ze wel een beetje raar naar je gaat kijken [:P]



Cool idee trouwens... Ik heb net een "nieuwe" vriendin (lang verhaal) dus toch maar eens voor de gein een flightcase bouwen daarvoor :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Michel_G

> citaat:_Geplaatst door moderator_
> 
> Goed, voor de amoreuze klussers...de* l o v e* case!



Ralph, kan het zijn dat ik deze ook op de PA markt te koop heb zien staan ?

----------


## vasco

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> Wanneer komt de eerste complete bed-, badkamer en keuken combinatie? Een klein compleet huis in een flightcase!



Deze bestaan al en heten caravan of camper.
Is vast ook wel in flightcasemodel te laten maken  :Big Grin:

----------


## ralph

2michel: jammer joh, is al weg!

----------


## Michel_G

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ralph_
> 
> 2michel: jammer joh, is al weg!



Goh, wat jammer nou, had al zo'n ongelovelijke spijt dat ik hem daar op de PA markt had laten liggen  :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
(wijn zag er niet uit alsof die nog te drinken was, maar kan me vergissen, ook die kaars zag er niet helemaal fris meer uit)

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Misschien moeten we soundexperience (OID) van het drive in forum vragen of hij een slaapkamer kist wil maken. Hij gebruikt iig de goede dikte  :Big Grin:  20mm hout voor ze fctjes.

----------


## rene.derksen

@michel, hoe langer wijn bewaard blijft, hoe beter die smaakt zeggen ze altijd  :Wink:

----------


## Harmen

dan zou ik em dichtlaten [^]

uh owney  :Wink:

----------


## Radar

Alles allemaal heel leuk een aardig die plaatjes van de 
mobiele veldkeukens maar ik mis in deze het leuk geuierd
personeel van de vrouwelijke kunne die dit soort dingen normaliter
tot in de finesses weten te beheren.
Tevens mis is een degelijke safty aansluiting om te voorkomen dat
bovengenoemd personeel perongeluk het podium op loopt.

----------


## Ibvee

hehehe, wil je plaatjes van vrouwen?...  :Wink:

----------


## Harmen



----------


## PatrickR

hej zoals die vrachtwagens hier boven zijn de bakwagens van jmsstageservice ook bestikkert (ik kwam ze tegen tijdens funpop in Arcen)

----------


## Harmen

uh dit lijkt me geschilderd [ :Embarrassment: )]

vrachtwagens (en trailers) zijn van trucksrocknroll germany, kom je daar ook nog wel eens tegen op tour's en festival's, en ook in Graz (au) kwam ik ze vorig jaar tegen..

----------


## Percy

Zijn leuke vrachtwagens, passen tenminste ook bij het bedrijf lijkt me. Maar misschien een idee om de topictitel te veranderen in "creatief met flightcase"? [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## DJ_Compact

> citaat:_Geplaatst door beatmaster_
> 
> hej zoals die vrachtwagens hier boven zijn de bakwagens van jmsstageservice ook bestikkert (ik kwam ze tegen tijdens funpop in Arcen)



JMS heeft ze beschildert :Smile:

----------


## PatrickR

ok beschildert ook goed,
maar ik zag ze even lang rijden en ik vond ze wel opvallend.

----------


## DeMennooos

Senseo's, koelkasten en complete keukens?

Wat is er gebeurt met de echte R&R instelling?...



[8D]

----------


## DJ_matthias

jaaah waarom ni[ :Stick Out Tongue: ] effe die zwanworstjes opwarmen op een floorspot
en als ze te hard koken gewoon ff dimmen zeker?

binnekort bij uw pro sound&light dealer: hamburgerbakplaat model PAR56

keep on going with those nice pics!

greetz

----------


## driesmees

Ik denk dat het sneller zal gaan met CP62 (==&gt; 1000W voor de geluidsfluiten)
Heeft iemand dit eigenlijk al eens geprobeerd?

----------


## DeMennooos

Nog niet, maar er schijnen wel meer van dit soort foto's incl. "recepten" te zwerven op het net.

Lijkt me dat dit best moet kunnen. Kan ff duren, maar warm worden zullen ze  :Big Grin:

----------


## tuurKE

Als er dan toch koffie gemaakt moet worden, waarom dan niet met een DMX-gestuurde koffiepot!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 


http://www.dfd.com/coffee.html


greetz Tuur

----------


## DJ_Compact

Shit, ik drink alleen thee[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ_Compact_
> 
> Shit, ik drink alleen thee[]



Tsss...
Beetje R&R-er kan zelfs met een koffiezet warm water maken... [^][^][^]

----------


## DJ_Compact

> citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ_Compact_
> ...



Ja, maar dan blijft er een koffiesmaakje eraan zitten en dat vind ik niet lekker[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Mister Music

Straks krijg je nog complete Flightcase huizen haha

----------


## soundcheckfrits

lol

----------


## 4AC

Zit je rustig de Spits te lezen (voor zover dat te lezen valt...), kom je ineens het volgende tegen:


Picasa Webalbums - Teun

En waar past deze Flightcase-keuken nou beter, dan in het Koffie & Thee topic?  :Big Grin: 

Ik vraag me wel af of Neutrik inmiddels connectoren heeft voor water-aan/-afvoer. Zou prima passen in een connectorpaneeltje achter.
Zou de vaatwasser trouwens speciaal op maakt gemaakt zijn?
En of de FC inclusief inhoud goed te vervoeren is zal me ook benieuwen.
hihi

Mvg,

Teun

Ps. Het artikel ging over 'Glamperen', een nieuw soort meer luxe kamperen. Beetje een kruising tussen hotel en camping, zeg maar.

----------


## BJD

Deze is ook altijd goed te doen op een meerdaagse klus:

Want je eigen bed slaapt altijd nog het lekkerst.

----------


## mhsounds

> Als er dan toch koffie gemaakt moet worden, waarom dan niet met een DMX-gestuurde koffiepot!!
> 
> 
> Doug Fleenor Design - DMX Coffee Pot, Mark II
> 
> 
> greetz Tuur



Die wil ik nog steeds!

laatste cue in de show koffie ^^

----------


## djspeakertje

> Deze is ook altijd goed te doen op een meerdaagse klus:
> 
> Want je eigen bed slaapt altijd nog het lekkerst.



 

Lig je je lekker te verslapen, gaan de slotjes dicht, word de kist de wagen ingerold, en jawel, gekanteld :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ... Welterusten! :Big Grin: 

Ookal zou ik er best een willen hebben voor op m'n kamer :Smile: . 


EDIT: Er zitten geen wielen onder, dat is voor de bovenstaande truc toch wel een vereiste... (geremd uiteraard)



Daan

----------


## marciano

En als ze hem tippen hoop ik wel op de goede zijden rechtop staan is niet zo erg maar op zn kop.....

Koffie machine wel eens eerder gedaan koffie zetter op switchpack en tijdens de laatste minuten van de show aanzetten en na de show lekker VERS bakkie koffie.

----------

